# Lea to the vet today!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lea's off to the vet in a couple hours. I will be meeting dmfla there. I will take pics!  She is getting her shot and her exam and whatever certificate she needs. Now, do we put my info, or David's, or the new owner? That I don't know... Or Rob's because he's crossing with her?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

(PS I don't HAVE Rob's info and I think he's at work so hopefully that's not the answer lol)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

IMO, I'd put new owners info. Then she'll be all set. Also, isn't she the one crossing the border with her???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmm, maybe? I'll put her info then.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it would be best if Betty's info is on the paperwork. If the customs people look they will want to see matching info.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

okay, cool... got it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm leaving in like 15 minutes, so I'll report back by 4 I am sure!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

We'll be right here waiting for the woo-woo's!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK, all done, vaccinated, health certificate, good to go! And here's a picture of her at the vet


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That's my girl!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Great news! Thanks for the update Jenna-she is adoreable and happy!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

And a heart breaker she is! how lucky you both are to have "found" each other!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ahhh what a happy girl she is, & what an adventure she is going on this weekend!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and has such a happy sparkle in her eye. As if she knows she is going home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You guy's have a safe trip this weekend and post lot's of pictures. She is such a cutie


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> You guy's have a safe trip this weekend and post lot's of pictures. She is such a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ditto, Denise


----------

